# hamsters/birds



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

How do your maltese get along with your hamsters or birds if you have any?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

The only other pets I have are cats. 2 outdoor and 1 indoor. Tiki loves them, they tolerate him well. I don't know how he would react to a hamster or bird.... How do yours get along?

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have a parakeet. but she's always in her cage. sprite and ellie dont notice her. lol. gruffi loves to stick his nose to the cage every now and then and smell for tweety. he'll also watch her ring her bell. and when the dogs bark, tweety will start chirping.







it seems like she feels like she's part of the pack.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

I think that toby and wally would eventually start "playing with the ball". lol. the hamster would probably get brain damage.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

well our boy hamster is very tame and he NEVER bites and the girl never bites but she is a little more suspicious and frisky. The boy hamster though, is so trusting that he sleeps in your hand all the time. I'm just scared that the maltese will bite the hamsters or kill it!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, i would wait till your malt is tired....not wanting to bite or play too much...and then put a little spritz of bitter apple on your hands and rub it into your hamsters fur. so if your malt tries to lick your hamster...he would get a nasty taste.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper loves fish! Everytime I take him to Petco we go by the fish and he stares. I used to have a saltwater aqarium, but one fish got a disease and killed all the others.







I haven't started it up again.

Not Maltese Related: We have a Golden Retreiver, and we used to have a hampster. Kelly(The Golden Retreiver) would drool at the hampster in his cage for hours. He never really understood that it was the hampster in the little plastic ball.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, you should get betta fish or goldfish---they're cheap and they practically live forever. i bought 6 fish from petsmart--only 1 survived...a black molly (boring looking fish). thats cute that casper likes the fish. we have a turtle and that black molly and the dogs ignore them.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

Angel doesn't care anything about my daughter's hamster. She actually prefers to stay away from him. 

We had a cockatiel for almost a year and she was terrified of the bird. The bird was very gentle and sweet but Angel was really scared of her.


----------

